
Ubuntu 9.04 includes native ARM port - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/ubuntu-904-due-april-23-include-native-arm-port-20090414/
======
kqr2
Here's instructions on how to run it on an ARM beagleboard:

<http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu>

<http://beagleboard.org/>

------
DarkShikari
To give a good idea of ARM performance in practical situations (so you know
what to expect), the resident ffmpeg ARM guru did benches with Cortex A8 and
A9 for H.264 decoding without assembly optimizations.

With a Core 2 reference at 1.0, a Pentium 4 at 0.38 in terms of performance
per clock. The Cortex A8 is 0.28 and the Cortex A9 is 0.4. The difference
there is mostly the out-of-order execution added in the A9.

------
ZeroGravitas
Can anyone point to some more info on this? I was excited to hear about it
when it was first announced but it seems to have gone awfully quiet.

Are the ARM developers just not big bloggers? It seems there's a fair amount
of work in bringing up a distro to target the various ARM hardware out there
so it would be good to hear an overview from someone in the know.

------
razzmataz
I'd be interested if it would run on my slug/NSLU2, though I suspect the RAM
requirements are a bit too much...

edit: I take that back: <https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ARM/NSLU2>

------
olefoo
I eagerly anticipate the first port of Ubuntu to the iPhone.

------
10ren
This is exciting as a disruption of the 86 series CPU (Intel Pentium etc).

